# تعلم فن الصلاة



## oesi no (12 مايو 2012)

*تعـــــلــم فـــــــــن الصـــــــــــلاة 
*​
*كيف تدع نعمة الله تملؤك وتقودك وتعمل فيك ؟ *

الاجابة فى كلمة واحدة  : الصلاة 
وما اكثر تعريفات الصلاة 
ولكن اجمل تعريفاتها : "الصلاة هى اتيان للحياة بكاملها الى محضر الله " . ولا يوجد مثل الصلاة لبناء النفس وشفائها من القلق .

ولكى تتعلم  الصلاة الصادقة الشافية ، تأمل معى فى الامور اللازمة لذلك :

*1- كرس وقتا للاختلاء 
*​
ويفضل ان يكون ذلك الوقت صباحا ،مثلما كان يفعل الرب يسوع *"وفى الصبح باكرا جدا قام وخرج الى موضع خلاء وكان يصلى هناك " (مر 1 :35) .*
كون لنفسك هذه العادة .فمتى كانت علاقتك بالله سليمة انتظمت كل دوائر حياتك ،
انت مسئول عن شئ واحد فقط - كما كان يحلو لاحد الخدام ان يقول -  ان تبقى فى اتحاد مع الله بالصلاة . فمتى كان اتحادك بالله سليما ، فكل شئ يصير  منضبطا وفياضا .
وصلاة الصبح الهادئة ، لها اتجاه امامى ،فانت تبدأ بها  يومك  علامة على تكريسه لشخص المسيح ،ومن خلالها تأخذ ما يلزمك من معونة لمواجهه كل ما يطرأ فى هذا اليوم .

*2- كن عمليا 
*​
لا تبالغ فى تحديد الوقت المخصص للصلاة . ابدأ على نطاق ضيق ثم زد الوقت شيئا فشيئا ... حدد كبداية ربع ساعه مثلا واستخدم توقيت الساعه لتحديد بداية الصلاة ونهايتها . قد تجد ذلك اليا فى بدء الامر ولكنك فى النهاية ستتعود على الانطلاق بدون مواعيد .

*3- اصغ لصوت الله 
*​
فالصلاة ليست فقط حديث من قلبك لله ولكنها حديث من الله لك ... احرص ان تكون هادئا لتتلمس همسات الله الداخلية والمشبعة فى القلب . 
فالصلاة هى قبول غزو الله لنفسك وملكه الكامل على كيانك ، الصلاة قبول هادئ لعمل الله : فيها تسلم له مخاوفك وتساؤلاتك وافكارك بل وكل كيانك وتتلقى حبه وانسكابه المبهج فى كيانك . فأذهب لمحضر الله هادئا  ومستعدا لان تسمع صوته وقل له مع صموئيل النبى  *" تكلم يارب لان عبدك سامع " (1 صم 3 :9)*

ابدأ بقراءة مزاميرك بهدوء لتهيئ قلبك وتفرشه باستعداد ذهنك ثم اقرأ بضعه ايات قليلة  ( من 5 -10 ايات ) من الكتاب المقدس  ودع الله يخاطبك بكلمته قبل ان تخاطبه انت بكلامك .اصغ الى نداء روح الله لقلبك  من خلال سطور الانجيل  فهو سيكلمك فى وعد ، فى مثال ، فى تحذير ، فى توبيخ او تبكيت  تجاوب مع ندائه لك وبادل صوته لك بصلاتك  اطلب منه ان يساعدك لتحيا بحسب ما كلمك به .

*4- حدث الله عن كل شئ 
*​
بعد الحوار السابق فى ايات الانجيل ابدأ فى الحديث مع المخلص عن كل شئ مهما كان تافها وبسيطا ،عملا بقول الرسول *" فى كل شئ بالصلاة والدعاء " (فى 4:9)* 
فالصلاة هى تجديد للطاقة ، فيها تجد نفسك وتحدد اتجاهاتك 
وحينما تتلامس حياتك الصغيرة مع الحياة الكبرى "حياة الله " تتسرب لك جرعات القيامة والفرح . فى الصلاة تنسكب فى قلبك معرفة  للوجهه المؤدية للطريق الصحيح . وانت  لا تحدد فقط وجهتك فى الصلاة ولكن تتسلم من الله الموارد اللازمة للسير فى هذا الاتجاة 
فى الصلاة تنضم ارادتك الى ارادة الله  وتضع المزيد من طاقاتك تحت تصرفه ... فى الصلاة  تنطبع على قلبك مشيئة الله وتتسلم  منه نورا وارشادا لكل خطوة .

الله فى حنانه وحبه  يريد ان يسمعك فى كل امر ليس لانه لا يعلم ما يحدث لك  ولكن لان  من خلال الحديث تنمو شركتك معه  ويصفو كيانك  وتسمع ارشادة لكل ما تريد . اذن حدثه عن كل شئ مثلما فعل التلاميذ* " ولما رجع  الرسل اخبروه بجميع ما فعلوا " (لو 9 : 10 )*


*5-  صل بتحديد 
*​
الصلاة الايجابية  يجب ان تشمل طلبات محددة من الله  لا يجب ان تكون صلوات عامة وشامله ولكن ينبغى ان تتسم  بالتحديد .. فالتحديد يعنى وضوح الهدف وصفاء الرؤية .
وهذا هو معنى *"اطلبوا تجدوا " (لو 11 : 9 )* هل يمكنك ان تذهب الى الصيدلية وتطلب دواء بغير اسم ؟ وهل يمكنك ان تذهب الى السوق دون ان تعرف ماذا تريد ان تشترى ؟ 
او ليس عجيبا ان تأتى الى محضر الله دون ان يكون فى ذهنك شيئا محددا ؟ 
ان كثيرين لا يأخذون استجابة لصلواتهم  نتيجة لغياب التحديد ووضوح الرؤية 
لقد سال السيد المسيح الانسان الاعمى الذى يصرخ اليه *" ماذا تريد ان افعل بك " ( لو 18 : 41 )* فلما حدد الاعمى طلبته اخذ الشفاء *" ياسيد انا ابصر  فقال له يسوع أبصر " (لو 18 : 42 ) *
اذن صل بتركيز وبتحديد لتأخذ استجابة محددة : فالله يشتاق ان يسمع ما تريد 

*6 - صل بأيمان وشكر 
*​
امن  ان الله يحبك .. وليس من  الضرورى ان يعطيك ما تطلب بل ما تحتاج اليه فعلا فالله فى حكمته يزودك بكل احتياجاتك وليس بكل طلباتك 
حتى لو اقتضى الامر ان لا يستجيب لطلباتك المحددة ... انه يعلم ماهو لازم لخلاص نفسك ولراحة حياتك كلها . فأنت تنظر للامور من وجهه واحدة  اما الله فينظر من اعلى  ، نظرة تتخطى المكان والزمان  وتشمل الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل 
وبتاء على ثقتك بحبه  ، صل ، ثم اشكر مسبقا على كل شئ ، فالشكر يعنى انك قبل ان تتلقى الاستجابة وليس بعدها  تثق فى ان ما سوف يحدث سوف يكون لخيرك .لذا قدم شكرا واثقا واستسلم بأيجابية لخطة الله لحياتك *" لا تهتموا بشئ بل فى كل شئ بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله "  ( فى 4 : 6 ) *

*7 - صل لاجل الاخرين 

*​فقد يكون سبب قلقك هو خلافك مع الاخرين ... تعود ان تطرح مشاكلك امام الله  - حدثه كأنك تحدث صديقك الحميم - واعلم ان الصلاة لاجل  من كانوا السبب  فى قلقك لازمة للاسباب الاتية : 

أ - اثناء الصلاة لاجل اعدائك يتنقى قلبك من كل عداوة اذا ينسكب على جراحات  النفس  زيت النعمة الشافى 

ب- الصلاة تذكرك بغفران الله لك ...فما من احد يعاملك بأسوء مما عاملت به الله  ومع ذلك هو يغفر لك وينسي مساوئك .. فان كنت لا تغفر فسوف لا يغفر لك  (متى  18 )

ج- الصلاة تعطيك البصيرة الداخلية لتكشف اخطائك التى ربما سببت الخلاف او الشقاق . فاثناء الغضب والحقد  لا يتذكر الانسان سوى القذى الذى فى عين اخيه ، اما اثناء الصلاة ، يصير الانسان صادقا مع نفسه ، شجاعا فى مواجهه عيوبه فيرى الخشبة التى فى عينه ( لو 6 : 42 ) ويكتشف انه بسبب  عدم محبته ، نشأت الخلافتا والضغائن . 

د - واخيرا  الصلاة تعطيك شجاعة المواجهه والاعتذار وتصفية الضمائر فهى تقنعك بأن المبادرة فى الحب ليست ضعفا  ذلك لان المبادرة من سمات الاقوياء فلقد بادر الله بمصالحتنا بنفسه  فى الوقت الذى كنا فيه نحن المذنبون .


*8 -  املأ اليوم صلاة *
​
الصلاة هى الانفتاح على وجود الهل فى الزمن وبواسطتها يشاركك الله فى اعمالك اليومية . اذن عود لسانك على الحديث معه اثناء اليوم ولتكن الصلاة هى اللحن الذى تنشده وانت تمارس حياتك العملية املأ وقت فراغك بها وانت تنتظر انسانا وانت جالس لتستريح او وانت تتمشي فى الصباح 
ففى كل لحظة تنكشف امام الله تنال قوة ومعونة لتأدية مهمه الحياة . 

*مقتبسه من كتاب كيف تهزم القلق 
الدكتور مجدى اسحق 

سلام ونعمة 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2012)

جميل اوى يا جو الموضوع دا 
يثبت


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

جميل قوى قوى
انا بحب كتابات دكتور مجدى اسحق

+ ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة
آمين


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> جميل اوى يا جو الموضوع دا
> يثبت


ميرسي يا ميرنا على الكلام الحلو وعلى التثبيته 
مسمريه كويس احسن يقع leasantr


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جميل قوى قوى
> انا بحب كتابات دكتور مجدى اسحق
> 
> + ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة
> آمين


ميرسي يا جميل على التقييم  وكلامك الحلو 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2012)

*جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


ربنا يبارك حياتك 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## اليعازر (28 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله رب قال:


> *السجود يقي من السرطان والامراض النفسية*
> اكدت دراسة علمية اجريت في مركز تكنولوجيا الاشعاع القومي بالقاهرة ان السجود لله يحمي الانسان من الاصابة بالاورام السرطانية كما يحمي الحامل من تشوهات الجنين علاوة على العديد من الامراض الجسدية والنفسية
> وعن الاسباب التي دعته لاجراء هذه الدراسة ذكر البروفيسور محمد ضياء الدين حامد –استاذ العلوم البيولوجية ورئيس قسم تشعيع الاغذية في مركز تكنولوجيا الاشعاع – ان الانسان يتعرض لجرعات زائدة من الاشعاع خاصة في هذا العصر الذي يعيش فيه محاصرا من كل الجهات بالمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية
> وحول كيفية تفريغ هذه الشحنات الكهروميغناطيسية الزائدة خارج الجسم يقول : لقد توصلت من خلال الدراسة الى ان عملية التفريغ تتم عن طريق السجود لله سبحانه وتعالى فقد اثبتت الدراسات العلمية انه كلما قل المحور الطولي للانسان أي كلما كان اقصر كلما قل تعرضة للمجالات الكهروميغناطيسية
> ...



(من بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع والمشرفين)

يا ريتك يا أخ تقرأ جيداً ما كتب في الموضوع وتعقد مقارنه بين ما جاء فيه وما وضعته حضرتك من خزعبلات وهرطقات .

ربنا ينور قلبك..

.


----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله رب قال:


> *السجود يقي من السرطان والامراض النفسية*
> اكدت دراسة علمية اجريت في مركز تكنولوجيا الاشعاع القومي بالقاهرة ان السجود لله يحمي الانسان من الاصابة بالاورام السرطانية كما يحمي الحامل من تشوهات الجنين علاوة على العديد من الامراض الجسدية والنفسية
> وعن الاسباب التي دعته لاجراء هذه الدراسة ذكر البروفيسور محمد ضياء الدين حامد –استاذ العلوم البيولوجية ورئيس قسم تشعيع الاغذية في مركز تكنولوجيا الاشعاع – ان الانسان يتعرض لجرعات زائدة من الاشعاع خاصة في هذا العصر الذي يعيش فيه محاصرا من كل الجهات بالمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية
> وحول كيفية تفريغ هذه الشحنات الكهروميغناطيسية الزائدة خارج الجسم يقول : لقد توصلت من خلال الدراسة الى ان عملية التفريغ تتم عن طريق السجود لله سبحانه وتعالى فقد اثبتت الدراسات العلمية انه كلما قل المحور الطولي للانسان أي كلما كان اقصر كلما قل تعرضة للمجالات الكهروميغناطيسية
> ...


بعيدا عن خزعبالات الاخ اللى بيهيس ده 
فأحنا عندنا سجودات كتير
فى القداس
وفى الصلوات السبعه 
وفيه كمان  حاجة اسمها المطانيات  (ومعنى مطانية  التوبة )
المطانيات دى مش بتعمل فيها اى حاجة غير السجود مش فى 5 صلوات  ولكن كل  واحد حسب مقدرته  وبعض الناس بتوصل 100 و 200 سجدة فى اليوم 
فأيه رأيك فى الاعجاز العلمى اللى اثبته فى المسيحيه اللى موجودة قبل الاسلام بقرون :t33:


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يونيو 2012)

*ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع والمهم
 استفدت منه كثير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## amgd beshara (14 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل و مفيد جدا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> موضوع جميل و مفيد جدا
> ربنا يعوضك


ميرسي يا جميل لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


ويباركك 
ميرسي على التقييم


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 أغسطس 2012)

العفو انت متتخيلش كلامك اثر فيا قد اية


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

بنت المسيح قال:


> العفو انت متتخيلش كلامك اثر فيا قد اية


انا مجرد ناقل للكلام من كتاب :smile01


----------



## تعيسة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تعلمت من هذا الموضوع الكثير 

شكرا كثيرا​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا كالعادة


----------



## توووته (30 مارس 2013)

كلام قيم ونصائح مفيده


----------

